# The Best Baddies - Movie, Game, Book, whatever...



## X_Joshi_X (Mar 17, 2015)

Yea, whats your favourite baddie?
I know, they're bad n stuff, but some of them are really cool.

I'll start:

Dr.Breen and the combine themself













Ronan the Accuser








Colonel Miles Quaritch


----------



## foussiremix (Mar 17, 2015)




----------



## hey look a train! (Mar 17, 2015)




----------



## Amiir (Mar 17, 2015)

Ha! I was actually meaning to start one such thread. You preceded me

My favourite baddie oughta be the Illusive Man. 
He isn't your typical bad guy stereotype. What I like the most about him is that he thinks he's in the right and is willing to do awefully wrong (as in immoral) things to achieve his goals, as noble as they may be. Extremely eloquent and well spoken, he's a master at disguising his real intentions


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Mar 17, 2015)

My favorite villain is definitely Majora. <:






Shes so evil.

Majora isn't after power or world domination. She isn't motivated by revenge, conquest, bloodlust or greed. Her goal is murder-suicide. She's going to kill every single creature in the world, herself included. 

Shes a total sadist.

With only a few days left until her apocalypse triggers, she tortures the people of Termina through psychological manipulation, transfiguration and curses. She separates a loving couple, and destroys the soul of a boy's father. She finds Link, and takes away his body. She poisons the water and manipulates the weather, killing many. She gains no material benefit from these manipulations. She does it because its fun.

Her plan is perfect. 

Her imprisonment of the Giants before summoning the moon ensures that no one will have time to stop her. She doesn't hide behind incompetent guards in a castle, waiting for the hero to kill her. Her downfall is a complete out-of-context event - a visitor from another universe with a Time-Machine. She couldn't have planned for this.

If Ganondorf is the evil-dictator of the Zelda series, then Majora is it's Satan.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Mar 17, 2015)

Red Skull. Heil Hydra! 
Darth Vader
The Joker
Wheatley from Portal 2
GLaDOS 
I admit, I'm a big nerd. Like that ever surprised anyone.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Mar 18, 2015)

What, no Scar fan-praise? FA/FAF, I'm disapponted in you. 

My turn. He may not look like much, but read the description:



ElectricBlue1989 said:


> _*
> 
> Bill Sykes:*_
> 
> ...


----------



## BadRoy (Mar 19, 2015)

*Tricerachops*. Anthro-triceratops with an aaaaaaaxxe!


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 20, 2015)

Lady Tremaine from Disney's original _Cinderella_, also, Dahlia Hawthorne from the third _Phoenix Wright_ game, those are the main two that I can think of for now.
EDIT: Iago from Shakespeare's _Othello_ should be very much up there as well, and, depending of how you interpret him, Dionysus in Euripides's _Bacchae_.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Mar 20, 2015)

He's big. He's bad. He's incredibly sexy. He's... a bit of a softie underneath it all. The one and only Beelzemon!






When I watched Tamers for the first time, and saw all the other Digimon digivolving, and Impmon being left in the dust, that scene where he was banging his fist on the ground shouting "I wanna digivolve! I wanna digivolve!" ...Hoo boy, I just KNEW his higher tier was gonna be something else altogether.

I mean come on, they drew his digivolving out for like, an entire episode! At the end of one, he was given the power to digivolve, and then we didn't see him for the rest of the next episode until right at the end.

"They call me..... Beelzemon."

Oh my god. He's so fucking cool. He's a gun-toting devil biker.

He's not so much of a baddie though considering what happens at the end. His story just got me. I HATED his tamers so damn much. They were abusive (it seems all the Digimon I like have abusive tamers), but he went back to them. They were way too young to be able to treat a Digimon properly, and he deserved so much better. No one ever loved him and he took his anger out on the rest of the world because the world just shat on him, because he was small and not powerful.

And when he digivolved, boy was he gonna make the world pay.

He's not bad though, he had enough empathy to realise the effect his actions had on others, and his guilt made him seek redemption, and it's only himself who has yet to forgive him.

And oh my god, he's so cool.


----------



## foussiremix (Mar 20, 2015)

He doesnt look evil but he is evil.


----------



## CobaltTheDragon (Mar 21, 2015)

Technically a baddy...


----------



## Fernin (Mar 22, 2015)

The Ageless Stranger, The Walkin' Dude, The Dark Man, Richard Fry, Walter o'Dim, Marten Broadcloak...

Or best known as, _The Man in Black_. I give you *Randall Flagg*.


----------



## Esper Husky (Mar 29, 2015)

I'm surprised not that many actually come to mind, thinking of my favorite villains. Off the top of my head is *The Illusive Man* from the *Mass Effect* series, though.

Another one that pops in for some reason is *Caius* from *Final Fantasy XIII-2* -- I admit to questioning why, but probably 'cause I love the voice actor and "his direction."

Distant response 'cause I like answers in threes: *Albert **Wesker* from the *Resident Evil* series.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Mar 30, 2015)

Fernin said:


> Or best known as, _The Man in Black_. I give you *Randall Flagg*.



Meh. He kinda got too silly for my tastes especially in The Stand. (And the way King made him look like a bitch in the Dark Tower series. >.<) My vote for best King Villain goes to the devious, seductive, yet crude Leland Gaunt. A lot of people wanna think of him as Satan...but I think Stephen was a bit more clever than that. He's probably some Lovecraftian schemer. 






As a fan of Anime, I really don't think you can do better than Light Yagami from Deathnote...oh who am I kidding, all the Kiras were perfect <3 But Light was delightfully hypocritical, misogynistic and clever. 






I'm also fond of quite a few Disney Villains. Ursula, Madame Medusa and Snoops, Jafar and Judge Claude Frollo being just a few.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Apr 11, 2015)

Big Daddies and Little Sisters aren't really villains to me. Sure they're presented as 'bad' in the game, but...the Sisters are just doing what they're programmed to do, and the Daddies just protect them, no matter what the cost.


----------

